

Mocking Pad for iPad – Week 1 Sales Stats and Other Things of Interest - jamesrandall
http://accidentalfish.wordpress.com/2010/11/30/mocking-pad-for-ipad-week-1-sales-stats-and-other-things-of-interest/

======
jamesrandall
Long time lurker first time contributor. I recently released an iOS app and
thought sales stats etc. might be of interest to other iOS developers.

Any questions feel free to ask.

